# Natural Progesterone Cream



## Mrs_W_ (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

I was wondering if anyone uses natural progesterone cream to induce periods and a cycle?

After it being recommended to me I brought some and have been using it for a week, I was just wondering if anyone has tried it when did they start bleeding?


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I was thinking of trying this. Did you period come?

Calm x


----------



## Mrs_W_ (Sep 29, 2012)

Nope, still no period and its also meant to help with PCOS symptoms, mine are worse!!

Not sure I'm a fan to be honest

x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Mmm, I'm late too. But not preg.  

Last month Was 28 day cycle, this month am onto 32 days! 

Have you tested? Could you be preg? 

x


----------



## Mrs_W_ (Sep 29, 2012)

AF hasn't graced me with her presence for around 3 months now, I've done 4 tests and all negative. It happens quite a lot, I went 7 years with no period then out of the blue I had one, they become regular, 28 day cycle and then vanish again for a while. Very depressing!

I really hoped the cream would work but it hasn't yet and I'm not holding out much hope

xx


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, 

That is depressing. have your tried acupuncture? 

I used to go and my periods got pretty regulated. Not been in awhile. Going to start again.

calm
x


----------



## Mrs_W_ (Sep 29, 2012)

I have started reflexology, I started my first treatment on Saturday and I have another session on Friday followed by Reiki. I'm not sure I like the idea of accupunture so I'm going to give this a go and see how it goes, if nothing happens I'll give accupuncture a go! 

Infertility is a mine field!

x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Which progesterone cream are you using? 


x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you ladies thought about massage to bring on your period as funny enough for the last few day I have been getting pain but no period 2 day late and not pregnant so I had a massage today then had nice hot bath with wine then bam  my period just come on an hour ago.
God luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Becky, what massage do you have?  Is it specific or fertility or just general one?

x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya
Sorry for late reply and I jst a normal  general massage  but bit harder though lol
Becky7 xx


----------

